# Scrollsaw Stand



## boysie39 (21 Nov 2012)

I am seriously thinking of getting a stand for my Hegner . I am one of those people who can always see that it will be better if you move it over there. 
When I had a lathe I must have moved it 20 times sometimes into positions it had been in previously . 
So I think a stand is the best way to go ,otherwise I may never get to wear out a blade . So a stand it's to be .


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Nov 2012)

Hi Eugene. You will feel the benefits of having a stand. I think the one from Hegner is very expensive for what it is. You can make one easily enough and there are several plans available for various stands. When I first set up the workshop I moved things around a few times before I was happy with everything and then everything got bolted down.


----------



## loftyhermes (21 Nov 2012)

Hi Eugene, are you going to make your own? If you are then there's a plan here you could use or adapt to suit. It's called the lazy mans scrollsaw bench.
http://1nailbender.tripod.com/full.htm
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Roy Clarke (21 Nov 2012)

The Hegner stand looks expensive, but unless you have welding kit and a space to weld, and you have room to paint it, £150 is not that bad. For a firm to earn a living they have to look at £300 a day, so 1/2 day to build and finish one would be difficult to do at home, even a day would be pushing it. If you are working, for many people it would be better to go to work and buy one.

Having said that, (I have a Hegner stand that came with my second hand saw), the lazy mans bench looks good, and I suspect is better in some ways than the Hegner. One change I would make to the design is to have a central rear leg rather than two legs. That way it will sit on any floor without rocking.


----------



## boysie39 (22 Nov 2012)

Thanks all for their thoughts on the stand issue ,I certainly wont be making one .I have just finished hanging a door in my shed where I had divided it in half ,If I were to do it again I would stand the door up in the field next to me and build a shed around it .I am useless at anything like that . So I have a friend who has an engineering works so I will get him to do it . Now to find some plans ?.


----------



## Hutzul (23 Nov 2012)

boysie39":1j242i9g said:


> I am seriously thinking of getting a stand for my Hegner . I am one of those people who can always see that it will be better if you move it over there.
> When I had a lathe I must have moved it 20 times sometimes into positions it had been in previously .
> So I think a stand is the best way to go ,otherwise I may never get to wear out a blade . So a stand it's to be .



I bought one of these, but can't remember where from http://www.silverlinetools.com/products ... tool+stand, I think it's great for the price and very sturdy.


----------



## Mike M (23 Nov 2012)

I have the steel stand from Hegner.
I have never regretted that I bought it. Is very solid better than one made of wood.
FD Mike


----------



## Roy Clarke (24 Nov 2012)

IMO there are two problems with Silverline. One is they are in the same quality bracket as Clarke, and from the few things I have bought, I have been disappointed. Second is the stands have four legs. That makes it more difficult than three legs to find a position where it doesn't rock.


----------



## Clockie (25 Nov 2012)

I bought the Hegner metal stand. The stand was very tall, which meant that you had to cut standing up. I sit to cut ,so, I sawed a bit of the legs. the rear single leg is about 1" longer then the front legs. The saw tilts slightly forward. 
There is some real metal in the stand and is well worth the money.


----------



## boysie39 (26 Nov 2012)

Thanks to all for their suggestions . I left my saw with my fabricating friend on Friday and will be collecting it later today.Bearing in mind that his main work is repairing and building farm machinery . Me saw could be mounted on a wheelbarrow or a plough or anything. I was trying to explain to him what kind of stand was recommended to( his back ) he said leave it with me I"ll work something out , So I will post some piccs later .
At the mom. your guess is as good as mine as to what I will have .


----------



## boysie39 (26 Nov 2012)

Well I collected my saw and stand today and I took a few pics. of it to let you see what he made . It may not look like the conventional stand for Scrollsaws but it sure does the job.
It weights about 6 stone and I can add as much weight as I want onto the frame .I have since fitted the saw and have tried it out noy a tremor .Hopefully I can post some pics. now
















I will do a paint job on it tomorrow and post some of the finished job . Thank you.


----------

